# My monster rhombeus



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Here's a video of my monster rhombeus from perù of 16 inches. This video is 3 years old...


----------



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

ALESSANDRO said:


> Here's a video of my monster rhombeus from perù of 16 inches. This video is 3 years old...


Nice and awsome.Thaks for sharing!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

that's a big damn fish!


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks boys


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

very nice rhom


----------



## bboykaan (Oct 30, 2007)

Was very big,goodbye feed.


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice and awsome.Thaks for sharing


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

cool fish, nice vid


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

do you still have the fish?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

awesome


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

wonderfull Ale







a beast
Tommy


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Hes well active, nice fish!


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

armac said:


> do you still have the fish?


Yes, i have the fish...

Thanks boys


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Isnt it unusual to get fish like this in Italy? Do you have any pics?


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes, it is unusual have this big fish in italy. I take it from germany... In italy is more difficult to try piranha that are not pygocentrus natterery...

Here is a pic...


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice! yeah the Germans do bring some big quality fish over to Europe


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

nice. reminds me of the monster my ex-wife stole when we got divorced


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

wow very nice rhom!

so if he was 16 inch(40cm) in the vid which is 3 years ago how big is he now??

thx for sharing!

dave


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks boys.I don't know how much measure it now, because i never pulled it outside of the tanks in this 3 years...


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Big one! Do u still have it?


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

I take it from germany 3 years old...


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Another pic...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wow dude, thats awesome.
italy is winning this week.


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Heheheheee.... Thanks a lot


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

What a cracker of a rhom. Very nice Alessandro.


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Another video...


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Was he captive bred to this size or bought this big? Super cool!!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Rhoms are not bred in captivity for sale.

I wont say that it cant be done....but all large rhoms are wild caught. I am yet to see a captive raised rhom measured over 10".


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Rhoms are not bred in captivity for sale.
> 
> I wont say that it cant be done....but all large rhoms are wild caught. I am yet to see a captive raised rhom measured over 10".


Just curious, if they do not usually get over 10", why does everyone always say that you need a large tank for them? I notice for Golds everyone recommends a 55 gallon minimum but for rhoms they recommend like 125, but they reach that same size.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

The bigger tank u give them and the bigger the will grow... in a 125 gallon a 1.5" rhomb can reach 10", and maybe more. in a 50g probably he won't reach them. High current it's anyway requested cause they use to be calm and settle most of the daytime.
TommasoM


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

very nice rhom sir


----------

